# Suggestions for patching holes in fridge door?



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

You do not say what size holes they dirlled, I am going to assume for # 8 or 10 screws. you might dimple the holes in and fill them with body putty. Use appliance paint and paint the appliance. 

Or get some applique decals and cover the holes.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

If they are even on the door, check out the hardware section of your local building supply center for some plastic plugs of matching color. Dimple the holes in or grind the ridge down with a rotary tool and plug the holes.

If it's a reversible door, there may be some plugs in the screw holes on the top edge opposite the hinged side that would work.

Or, go with the body filler option above.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2008)

*Thank you!*

The holes are relatively small ones so I'll try the body filler & appliance paint. I'll be headed back up there next weekend so I'll take tools & supplies with me. I appreciate your advice.


----------

